# DIY Livery For Horse and Pony in Bacup Area



## Sierax (17 February 2017)

Hi all,

Posting this on behalf of my partner who has a Pony and a Horse (Mare and Gelding) who is looking for a livery yard (DIY) with an arena or access to one close by in the Bacup area.


----------

